# Chauvin 3D Archery Tourney



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

I know I'll be there! Had a great time last year!:whoo:


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

I will be there hopefully if all goes well


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

wookie said:


> I will be there hopefully if all goes well


ttt


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

less than a week away so who is coming?


----------

